# Just starting out



## [email protected] (May 17, 2012)

:idea: to whom it may concern i am just starting out and have a "super duty gold concentrator" and im getting ready to start working with it. i am looking for any and all the advice and information anyone can give me that will help me get started safely and enjoy my self while still getting good results. 

Thank you everyone and i look forward to reading your comments.
Patrick Hyndman


----------



## Geo (May 17, 2012)

a what? :?: :?:


----------



## Oz (May 17, 2012)

Geo said:


> a what? :?: :?:


You mean you have never seen a “super duty gold concentrator”? 
Neither have I. 

Perhaps he will post some pictures with explanations as to how it works.


----------



## gold4mike (May 18, 2012)

If I can get one of those cheap enough I might replace my wife


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 18, 2012)

Oz said:


> Perhaps he will post some pictures with explanations as to how it works.


Of course he will! Why else would he post this as a new topic in Tutorials?

Dave


----------



## tek4g63 (May 19, 2012)

Why is his user name an email address and it has the word "sales" in it? 

Ill get me one of these and put it on the shelf next to my "retro encabulator".


----------



## stevem4323 (May 19, 2012)

and your flux capacitor


----------



## Oz (May 19, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> If I can get one of those cheap enough I might replace my wife


I thought wives were "super duty gold collectors".


----------



## publius (May 20, 2012)

Oz said:


> gold4mike said:
> 
> 
> > If I can get one of those cheap enough I might replace my wife
> ...


And all this time I thought wives were "super duty gold dssipators."


----------



## jakekent (Oct 13, 2012)

publius said:


> Oz said:
> 
> 
> > gold4mike said:
> ...



You guys are brutal. I was going to ask a few questions. But I'm wondering if I would be waisting my time. Ridicule is not a good way to welcome or inspire people. I posted a question and quickly realized it was in the wrong place. Show a Little compassion to somebody's who does not have the experience or knowledge that you folks do.
Jake


----------



## Palladium (Oct 13, 2012)

I will be happy to help with any questions you have. Brutal it was not. That was really a warm welcome had the guy decided to stick around. It's when we don't talk to you that you have a problem. Had you heard half the stories or ideas we have you would have known how that story was fixing to go from the start. We are all open minded here. How can we help?


----------



## jakekent (Oct 13, 2012)

Palladium said:


> I will be happy to help with any questions you have. Brutal it was not. That was really a warm welcome had the guy decided to stick around. It's when we don't talk to you that you have a problem. Had you heard half the stories or ideas we have you would have known how that story was fixing to go from the start. We are all open minded here. How can we help?


Palladium you actually posted first ob my question in another part of the forum. Thanks! Your input actually determined my purchase. Thanks bro.


----------

